
Don't Mix Right Startup With The Wrong Investors - drm237
http://money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/newstex/IBD-0001-22895489.htm
======
pg
Simplifies to: Don't get the wrong investors.

Looks like the co in question was EC Cubed and the lead investor was Battery:

[http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_2000_April_11...](http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0EIN/is_2000_April_11/ai_61423365)

